# Hatton vs Senchenko / Guerrero-Berto RBR



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:bbb

Card due to start at 7:10

:ibutt

Edit: 

7pm - Program start.
7:10 - Gary Buckland vs Stephen Foster Jr
8:10 - Scott Quigg vs Rendall Munroe
9:10 - Martin Murray vs Jorge Navarro
10:10 - Ricky Hatton vs Vyacheslav Senchenko


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

if anyone gets the rabchenko result stick it up here as well :good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WAR Buckland!

:ibutt :wales :ibutt :wales :ibutt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Should be good. :bbb


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Pabby said:


> WAR Buckland!
> 
> :ibutt :wales :ibutt :wales :ibutt


Did somebody say Bryn? :wales


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

JamieC said:


> if anyone gets the rabchenko result stick it up here as well :good


Link it to the Twitter, I just did on FB :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I just punched a bus. Long story. But if Hatton can throw the type of shot I just did, we're in for a good night lads.

My hand hurts

WAR HATTON


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I just punched a bus. Long story. But if Hatton can throw the type of shot I just did, we're in for a good night lads.
> 
> My hand hurts
> 
> WAR HATTON


:lol: Yeeaaah.. you're gonna need to explain this one :deal


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Really looking forward to this! Fuck the haters and naysayers.



Vano-irons said:


> I just punched a bus. Long story. But if Hatton can throw the type of shot I just did, we're in for a good night lads.
> 
> My hand hurts
> 
> WAR HATTON


:lol: Badman.


----------



## Gatti (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone know how Rabchenko is doing?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: Yeeaaah.. you're gonna need to explain this one :deal


:lol: I'll explain another time, I have a rep to uphold. :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

anyone know how rabchenko is getting on? Brian Rose said he lost the first two, but then he's not going to be impartial tbf


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> WAR Buckland!
> 
> :ibutt :wales :ibutt :wales :ibutt





Noonaldinho said:


> Did somebody say Bryn? :wales


:deal

WAR Buckland! :ibutt

FOTN guaranteed.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Evening lads, good bill here like, hope Hatton gets back to somewhere close to world class.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi guys i will be covering the Hatton fight for my fightscorecollector site tonight http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com

please post your scores in this thread and i will add them all to the site

thanks for the continuous support - fightscorecollector


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Evening lads, good bill here like, hope Hatton gets back to somewhere close to world class.


yeah, same. Will be great to relive the Hatton hype! (not saying he's a hypejob, he was class, just that the stuff that surrounded him was amazing).



fightscorecollector said:


> Hi guys i will be covering the Hatton fight for my fightscorecollector site tonight http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com
> 
> please post your scores in this thread and i will add them all to the site
> 
> thanks for the continuous support - fightscorecollector


 Whenever you're covering fights I want them to be real close and have potentially dodgy decisions. just so I can rage about it and point to the consensus.:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

fightscorecollector said:


> Hi guys i will be covering the Hatton fight for my fightscorecollector site tonight http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com
> 
> please post your scores in this thread and i will add them all to the site
> 
> thanks for the continuous support - fightscorecollector


Should cover Monroe-Quigg too, I have a feeling that opinions will be divided on that one.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :deal
> 
> WAR Buckland! :ibutt
> 
> FOTN guaranteed.


Dude is my favourite British fighter, one of my favourites in general really. He's the man.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Dude is my favourite British fighter, one of my favourites in general really. He's the man.


Agreed, and with 100% unbias towards Buckland.

You see the sparring between him and Selby? I love the both of 'em.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Why do you love Buckland. I'm 100% certain I've watched and enjoyed him several times but I couldn't tell you a single thing about him, such is my memory for undercard fights.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Why do you love Buckland. I'm 100% certain I've watched and enjoyed him several times but I couldn't tell you a single thing about him, such is my memory for undercard fights.


He has a great moustache.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright lads..

War Buckland!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@BoxingAnalyst :hi:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

i got the rabchenko result, or should i not post it just in case they show it?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Agreed, and with 100% unbias towards Buckland.
> 
> You see the sparring between him and Selby? I love the both of 'em.


Can't say I have man. Selby's 'aight, he has some flaws but I think he's definitely got potential. The Lindsay fight has been rearranged hasn't it? Should be a good'un.



Lunny said:


> Why do you love Buckland. I'm 100% certain I've watched and enjoyed him several times but I couldn't tell you a single thing about him, such is my memory for undercard fights.


Just his style/attitude for me, and that I didn't really like Gary Sykes that much when G-Buck iced him.:yep His loss to John Murray is what made me a fan really, he was fighting a dude with a style not too dissimilar to his own but was overpowered to a major degree, yet duked it out with him until he was forced out. Now he's on a tear domestically since dropping down to 130 and is pretty fan-friendly in the process. I don't think his ceiling is all that high in terms of the level he can reach, but even still he'll make for fights that'll be sweet to watch nonetheless.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Have Crimetime started yet?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking buzzing


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> i got the rabchenko result, or should i not post it just in case they show it?


You can just throw it in spoiler tags if you want.



Spoiler



[/ SPOILER]

*Remove the space and type whatever in between them

:good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Have Crimetime started yet?


Yeah they're in the studio now with Rhodes and Paulie M


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Buckland a G, so underrated..can definitely see him moving onto Euro level _at least_


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Did he just call Rhodes a world champ?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Buckland a G, so underrated..can definitely see him moving onto Euro level _at least_


Return my wave you prick.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> He has a great moustache.


Got a lot of time for that.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You can just throw it in spoiler tags if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT! RABCHENKO VS VITU RESULT! DO NOT READ UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES



Spoiler



Rabchenko W SD Vitu, possibly controversial judging by twitter


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I reckon Gary will stop him to the body, mark my words.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Ooh Ian Darke and Richie Woodhall, finally some decent commentators on Primetime.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Buckland


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bello lads, good day thus far?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

10-9 Buckland on activity some decent shot from Foster Jnr


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Buckland loading up already. This could be the fight of the night.

10-9 Buckland


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Picture quality on PrimeTime is shite.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I hope Venusdiablo is doing well tonight, hopefully not too many death threats from people.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good Evening Gentlemen!

Buckland finding the body well in the 1st.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Return my wave you prick.


:lol: sorry mate, evening Bryn :wales


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I hope Venusdiablo is doing well tonight, hopefully not too many death threats from people.


People do seem to get very worked up when they find out a fight is on Primetime and then again when they have trouble ordering it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckland is feeling these shots, can't be taking them like this all night.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

19-19. Foster nicked it, although Buckland is still throwing more


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I jokingly said to venus on ESB that I'd help out answering people's problems with Primetime. But he's actually taken it literally and is hoping for help.

I haven't got the heart to say no even though I have no clue how it works so I'm just going to have to give generic answers instead


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Picture quality on PrimeTime is shite.


I hate watching boxing when its not in 3D.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 GB but foster jnr still coming back with decent work


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

30-28 Buckland.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

2-1 Buckland. Foster's the sharper puncher, took the second for me and seemed to bother Buckland with some of those body shots but he's been outworked in the first and third without the quality work to negate it.



JFT96 said:


> I jokingly said to venus on ESB that I'd help out answering people's problems with Primetime. But he's actually taken it literally and is hoping for help.
> 
> I haven't got the heart to say no even though I have no clue how it works so I'm just going to have to give generic answers instead


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I hate watching boxing when its not in 3D.


Don't be so pedantic, Gareth, It really is crap.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

hi


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Don't be so pedantic, Gareth, It really is crap.


I'm watching it, looks fine to me.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I agree with Darke, I'm preferring Foster's work here and not just because he shares my dad's name.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I switch off if there's anything less than 4 dimensions being projected on my screen.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

2-2


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

39-37 GB Foster Jnr just nicked that with some good shots, Buckland couldn't land much clean


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Foster Jr.

39-38 Buckland.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

3-1 Buckland. Close fight so far. But Buckland is much more busier. Classier work from Foster tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Classy round from Foster 2-a-piece


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck y'all.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Give us some background on each fighter please someone?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Foster Jr.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

49-47 Buckland, Foster is holding too much, just go to war for fucks sakes!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Agree with Ian Dark here, so hard to score. Gave it to Foster.

3-2 Buckland


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I like Woodhall as a commentator. He's got a very professional style to it, like it never seems like they've just got an ex fighter in when he's on.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

3-3 I think Bucklands body shots are paying off now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

woah nezza


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Nasty gash on Foster's head from a clash of heads.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Clearest round to score in the fight.

59-56 Buckland, hope this doesn't get stopped.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

59-56 GB, better variety from GB, Foster Jnr needs to up his workrate, but doubt he can match GB


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

nasty


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

4-3 Buckland, did the ref take Foster to his corner mid-round so that they could work on the cut? That's not right, surely.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Preferred Foster in that round. But the blood is still flowing.

4-3 Buckland


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

68-66 GB, not a lot in that, but too much hitting arms and gloves from GB when Foster Jnr seemed to land some decent shots


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

YES the band is playing.

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Couldn't split them in that round 69-66 Buckland.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Aright lads. Actually watching the boxing on a Saturday and posting here about boxing as opposed to just coming on here to read about gaddafi and neo-liberalism in the politics thread :yep
There's only ooooooonnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeee Ricky Hatton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Buckland is battering his body.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking tired. Core mentioned throwing the towel.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Really good from Buckland. It looks like he hurt Foster there! Body shots followed it up as well.

5-3 Buckland


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

78-75 Buckland good round, some good bodyshots and left hooks round the guard


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Big round for Buckland, he's relentless, great engine on the lad.

79-75 Buckland.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I knew it, the body work did it for Buckland. :happy


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Weird. Must be an injury.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

over


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WTF Foster quit!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh shit! Maybe broken ribs? he looked hurt by a bodyshot at one point there


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Foster retired between the rounds.

Nasty gash and it was only going one way to be fair.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckland battered the will out of him. Foster certainly didn't look injured, apart from the cut.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That's unbelievable! He was in the fight every step of the way!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sting in Buckland's corner.

Rhodes puts it down to inactivity. :blood


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Buckland is a beast at this level, time to move onto Euro level.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Malinaggi is a great pundit IMO.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Malinaggi is a great pundit IMO.


:deal 100%


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Malinaggi is a great pundit IMO.


+1


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Buckland is a beast at this level, time to move onto Euro level.


Boschiero would give him a serious challenge I think, he's not far off world class. and if Buckland wants to be looking for a world title shot at some point, he'll have to beat the likes of the Italian.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pacquiao/Marquez III, horrendous robbery, never forget.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Malinaggi is a great pundit IMO.


Yep :good


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hatton's been preparing by watching the slick moves of Derek Trotter.



JamieC said:


> :deal 100%





BoxingAnalyst said:


> Malinaggi is a great pundit IMO.





Vano-irons said:


> +1


+3


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Senchenko KO 1.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Pacquiao/Marquez III, horrendous robbery, never forget.


I like how the advert ignored that and just said 'THIS IS WHAT WE LOVE ABOUT BOXING!'....


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Time to bring the JMM avatar back. He's by far my favourite fighter. :bbb


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Ryan Rhodes looks like a white Bernard Hopkins. Am I the only one who sees that?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Ryan Rhodes looks like a white Bernard Hopkins. Am I the only one who sees that?


:rofl Shit, never saw that before. It's the bald head, facial hair and eyes.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Hatton's chin is the most thing that worries me about his comeback. Its hard to imagine him taking a good shot anymore after viewing his losses versus Mayweather, and Pacquiao especially. Once your punch resistance is gone, its gone forever. Senchenko might not be the fighter to test it, but the likes of Brook would.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This will be a belter


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :rofl Shit, never saw that before. It's the bald head, facial hair and eyes.


:lol: From the side he does at least.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Monroe to school Quinn.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Hatton's chin is the most thing that worries me about his comeback. Its hard to imagine him taking a good shot anymore after viewing his losses versus Mayweather, and Pacquiao especially. Once your punch resistance is gone, its gone forever. Senchenko might not be the fighter to test it, but the likes of Brook would.


i agree


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

If he's got any sense he'll look towards Khan, not Brook.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Quigg :frog


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> If he's got any sense he'll look towards Khan, not Brook.


Aye, I think Khan and Ricky match up well. If Ricky looks good I'll be buzzing for that fight.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Is this this MC's first job?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If this ends on a cut like last time i'll be pissed.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

People who are saying ricky is getting stopped are mad.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR QUIGG!!!!!!

Wouldn't be surprised if BinMan beats him tho



JamieC said:


> Is this this MC's first job?


Just said the same thing


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

You guys reckon the winner of this will fight Frampton or will shit get in the way?

This fight hasn't even happened yet and I'm already jizzing it for the Frampton fight.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

If this lets itself play out then this will be a great fight. Remember when Rendal was getting so much love on the boards then went with Hatton and everyone kind of forgot about him...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> People who are saying ricky is getting stopped are mad.


Why? Ricky has been out for 3 1/2 years and has been living a shit lifestyle. While Senchenko isn't a murderous puncher, it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if Ricky is stopped


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

WAR Munroe


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quinn to win on points.

Rendall doesn't look like the same fighter he was 18 months ago, Quinn's punch resistance is poor fromt what I've seen though so I won't be surprised to see Munroe stop him to the body


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Ryan Rhodes looks like a white Bernard Hopkins. Am I the only one who sees that?


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Why? Ricky has been out for 3 1/2 years and has been living a shit lifestyle. While Senchenko isn't a murderous puncher, it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if Ricky is stopped


Senchenko has no legitimate power. None.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

announcer is shite


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Why? Ricky has been out for 3 1/2 years and has been living a shit lifestyle. While Senchenko isn't a murderous puncher, it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if Ricky is stopped


Theres that many unknown variables on Hattons side that I don't think any result, short of a Fan Man II ring entrance, would surprise me.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> WAR QUIGG!!!!!!
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if BinMan beats him tho
> 
> Just said the same thing


it seems like somebody's explaining whats going on in his ear, not a natural yet tbh


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Rigondooo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quinn's legs are skinnier then my wrists.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

1-0 Binman


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

10-9 Munroe, but he has to watch those good bodyshots from Quigg


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 to Munroe, not a dominant round or anything but he landed more.

Quigg landed a few decent body shots there though.

"Playing possum is bollocks"


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good start from the binMan. Good body shot from Quigg tho

10-9 BinMan


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Monroe


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Munroe, close round but he outworked Quinn.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You guys reckon the winner of this will fight Frampton or will shit get in the way?
> 
> This fight hasn't even happened yet and I'm already jizzing it for the Frampton fight.


i don't think Scott wants any of Frampton.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck sake. It's started pissing down here and the satellite signal is getting shit. Picture's unwatchable now :-(


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

19-19 Quigg outboxed him well that round and continued going to the body. Very good round for him there.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Quinn, Munroe is so slow, shocking accuracy also.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

19-19 good flashy work from Quigg, RM really needs to watch those hooks round the elbows


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Quigg

19-19


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

19-19 for me


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Solid second round for Quigg, worked the body well and boxed well off the backfoot with the jab.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone have any of the undercards results then please let me know. Especially the Theophane fight. :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good round from Quigg. It's like watching a replay of their first fight. I'm waiting for then to clash heads any minute


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hook! said:


> i don't think Scott wants any of Frampton.


;deal always thought Frampton has his number, Quigg's a good fighter, Frampton could be class


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Quinn won that round, he's definitely retarded though.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Quigg landing the right more and more now.

2-1 Quigg


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

I thought Munroe won the third. The commentary is very biased in my opinion


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

29-27 to Guigg

Quigg doing well with his footwork, getting in then getting out of range well. Making Munroe look limited here.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

29-98 SQ, Munroe needs to mix it up, double jab straight left to the body is the only thing hes doing here


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 Quinn.

Would like to see him throw more combo's instead of pot shotting.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

29-28


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck sake. Can't watch this cuz the satellite signal is gone completely now


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lion heart said:


> I thought Munroe won the third. The commentary is very biased in my opinion


ye it is, but dont think munroe landed enough personally


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mark's place has 4000 people tuned in. I wonder how many Crimetime have :think


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Senchenko has no legitimate power. None.


So? It's not about Senchenko cracking his chin for me. It's about Hatton being out for 3 years and living a shit lifestyle. That has an effect on punch resistance


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Rendall is a bit one pace and isnt quick on his feet doesnt have any real urgency


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Mark's place has 4000 people tuned in. I wonder how many Crimetime have :think


Fucking hell, you've paid for the PPV but have to resort to going to Mark's because of the weather. I'd be tampin'.

Aren't they showing it down the Lion? :think


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 Quinn.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

39-37 Quigg

Munroe's struggling to land anything clean against Quigg.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

pretty close might give that even

39-38 SQ


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Rendal squares up turns his entire body trying to hook quigg. What happened to the Rendall that marched forward and was too strong and pinned his man on the ropes and worked away to the body


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice one Richie!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> So? It's not about Senchenko cracking his chin for me. It's about Hatton being out for 3 years and living a shit lifestyle. That has an effect on punch resistance


Senchenko might outbox him, but he isn't going to stop Hatton. He has absolutely no power. Hatton will get a late stoppage, might look shit though.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

fuck off is he as fit as farah!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fucking hell, you've paid for the PPV but have to resort to going to Mark's because of the weather. I'd be tampin'.


I'm an easy going guy but yeah this is annoying.



Bryn said:


> Aren't they showing it down the Lion? :think


:lol:

Wait.. :think You?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Nice one Richie!!


What did I miss? :think


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> fuck off is he as fit as farah!


:****


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the best that Quigg has looked for me.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Really good late spurt from Quigg. BinMan was actually doing ok up until that point.

4-1 Quigg


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

49-47 SQ good round for him, Rendall really needs a plan b here asap


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quinn boxing nicely, 49-46.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> ;deal always thought Frampton has his number, Quigg's a good fighter, Frampton could be class


could be yeah


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Better work there from Munroe than we've seen previously, upped the workrate and managed to get through a few times but I think the best work came from Quigg with his body shots then mixing it up with the head at the end.

49-46 Quigg


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DOWN


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Quigg starting to mix it up from body to head now. Juice.

Gordon Ramsay ringside in case anything kicks off.

OOoooooooh Dropped with a left to the body. FILTH


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WOAH NELLY


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Quinn is really impressing tbg.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DOWN x2

IT's OVAHHH


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Followed it up with a big right and Munroe is out!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a performance, brutal body shots.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Thats impressive from Quigg stopped Munroe when Nishioka couldnt


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That was very good from Quigg, best he's looked, by far.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Munroe all but told the ref to stop it there. Great win and performance by Quigg.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good performance from quigg, fucked my acca but fair play, though i wont have anyway call him a "world champion" and frampton is the next fight, has to be


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Brilliant! Simply brilliant from Quigg. I was wondering when the body attack would pay off, and there's the answer.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Frampton-Quigg-CALL IT


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

That performance makes the Frampton fight very interesting, make it happen!

Think Carlos knocks him out but it'd be a great fight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Senchenko might outbox him, but he isn't going to stop Hatton. He has absolutely no power. Hatton will get a late stoppage, might look shit though.


Like I said, the power is second fiddle. If Hatton takes a beating, Shannon pulls him out


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Great performance from Quigg. Frampton's still better IMO but very impressive here.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good performance by Quigg, Munroe took Nishioka's body shots all night but clouldnt take his, knew that work downstairs was going to take effect sooner or later. Really liking this Frampton-Quigg talk now :yep

Munroe looks to be nearing the end of his career, good European level fighters at his best, and as honest as they come.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I still think Frampton wins, but it'll be alot closer based on this performance.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quinn's defense really showed improvements tonight, this is how Quigg used to fight before he went to Gallagher, finally Joe has seen sense.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still not sold on Frampton, even at this level.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Frampton-Quigg-CALL IT


Frampton, and you can take that to the bank


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Frampton to still beat Quigg though, he's a completely different prospect to Munroe. Frampton has that extra dimension to him that will cause Quigg loads of problems.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, I've still got Frampton but this has juiced it up for sure.

REALLY want this fight now!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I'm still not sold on Frampton, even at this level.


Why's that?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Malignaggi breaks down a fight really well.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I love Paulie. He's a great pundit and seems a top bloke.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Really mature performance by Quigg, boxed very smart & deserved such a great result. 

I still think Galahad beats him & Frampton.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Frampton/Quigg really should happen early next year.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

when paulie malignaggi says "he wanted it more" i dont mind, if that was anybody else :think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Like I said, the power is second fiddle. If Hatton takes a beating, Shannon pulls him out


Well the way I see it:

1) Senchenko cannot take a punch for shit, Malignaggi was backing him up with power shots and tore his face up.
2) Senchenko cannot handle pressure for shit
3) Senchenko has no power.
4) Crude as Hatton will look, he will have good pressure. 
5) The pressure Hatton will apply will put Senchenko off, making his shots even less powerful.

I really don't see Senchenko getting a stoppage. Just how I see it lad.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Who's next? Murray?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Well the way I see it:
> 
> 1) Senchenko cannot take a punch for shit, Malignaggi was backing him up with power shots and tore his face up.
> 2) Senchenko cannot handle pressure for shit
> ...


Yeah I agree. Even if Hatton is bad, he'll have to be really bad to get stopped by Senchenko. It _could_ happen and there are a lot of unanswered questions going into this fight but it's unlikely IMO.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Who's next? Murray?


YES.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> YES.


THANKS, BRYN.

I LIKE MARTIN MURRAY.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Well the way I see it:
> 
> 1) Senchenko cannot take a punch for shit, Malignaggi was backing him up with power shots and tore his face up.
> 2) Senchenko cannot handle pressure for shit
> ...


Mate, I hope you're right. But I'm playing it over, and I can't see Hatton looking anywhere near as good as he did against Pacquiao (and he looked shite then)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Mate, I hope you're right. But I'm playing it over, and I can't see Hatton looking anywhere near as good as he did against Pacquiao (and he looked shite then)


Yeah but you thought Mitchell would beat Burns so Hatton will probably get a KO1


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Only just occured to me that Paulie has fought both Senchenko and Hatton. atsch


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quinn is thick as fuck :rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love Malignaggi.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Why's that?


I don't think he's beaten anyone yet to justify the amount confidence in him.

Hirales was unbeaten but, lets be honest, he'd been matched carefully and wasn't very good. Molitor was a good win but a classic case of an old champ who'd lost a step getting beaten by a bustling young pro. Going from the amount of uncertainty over tonights fight I'd say Quigg beating Munroe is at least as, and probably more so, impressive than Framton beating Molitor where pretty much everyone thought Molitor was there for the taking.

Aside from those 2 then he's fought noboby near Quiggs or Munroes level. He might well step up and beat Quigg but I don't think its anything like a sure thing.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm saying it now, I love Hatton. But if he fights Paulie again, I'd want the New Yorker to win. Is that bad?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Only just occured to me that Paulie has fought both Senchenko and Hatton. atsch


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hatton looked like a crack addict in that interview.

Senchenko KO.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah but you thought Mitchell would beat Burns so Hatton will probably get a KO1


:lol: I also thought Geale would outpoint Sturm.

I would absolutely LOVE for Hatton to role back the years. But he wasn't convinced me in 4 years. It's that simple.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'm saying it now, I love Hatton. But if he fights Paulie again, I'd want the New Yorker to win. Is that bad?


no there's nothing wrong with love for Paulie (total ****)


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

This Paul Dempsey isn't having a good night


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I don't think he's beaten anyone yet to justify the amount confidence in him.
> 
> Hirales was unbeaten but, lets be honest, he'd been matched carefully and wasn't very good. Molitor was a good win but a classic case of an old champ who'd lost a step getting beaten by a bustling young pro. Going from the amount of uncertainty over tonights fight I'd say Quigg beating Munroe is at least as, and probably more so, impressive than Framton beating Molitor where pretty much everyone thought Molitor was there for the taking.
> 
> Aside from those 2 then he's fought noboby near Quiggs or Munroes level. He might well step up and beat Quigg but I don't think its anything like a sure thing.


Frampton-Martinez was talked about for January, that would be a great step up for Carl and really show us what hes made of. Martinez isnt all that much unlike Quigg either, maybe a little bit slower and less of a boxer, and should show us how Frampton deals with pressure.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Felix Schtum.

Bit o' boxbusters for you an' that...

The drunk man with the speech impediment really wanted me to stroke the cat.

Felix Schtum (Feel It's Tum)


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't really like Rhodes as a pundit, and Paulie is suffering slightly because he doesn't know the fighters. Bunce > Dempsey.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I don't think he's beaten anyone yet to justify the amount confidence in him.
> 
> Hirales was unbeaten but, lets be honest, he'd been matched carefully and wasn't very good. Molitor was a good win but a classic case of an old champ who'd lost a step getting beaten by a bustling young pro. Going from the amount of uncertainty over tonights fight I'd say Quigg beating Munroe is at least as, and probably more so, impressive than Framton beating Molitor where pretty much everyone thought Molitor was there for the taking.
> 
> Aside from those 2 then he's fought noboby near Quiggs or Munroes level. He might well step up and beat Quigg but I don't think its anything like a sure thing.


Cheers, good points. Really hoping he does live up to it!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I don't really like Rhodes as a pundit, and Paulie is suffering slightly because he doesn't know the fighters. Bunce > Dempsey.


Paulies showing heart to dig out an EVT win here, Rhodes sounds studio rusty and Dempsey is shot to shit, doesn't know these fighters you can tell


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

They're all a bumbling mess except Paulie. I'm half expecting one of them just to shout "FUCKIN GO ON RICKY" during the first round out of sheer panic.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

there's only oneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Felix Schtum.
> 
> Bit o' boxbusters for you an' that...
> 
> ...


"Let the cat have a go.."


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: What is this music? Murray is a maverick.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> They're all a bumbling mess except Paulie. I'm half expecting one of them just to shout "FUCKIN GO ON RICKY" during the first round out of sheer panic.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Can someone point me to where I can see the result of the Theophane fight, please?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

''How come Ricky has a full head of hair, and Matthew is bald, are they really brothers?''

Question asked over at Marks place, and its one id like to know the answer to as well?:think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Can someone point me to where I can see the result of the Theophane fight, please?


Even twitter doesn't seem to give a toss about Theophane. Can't see anything at all about his fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> ''How come Ricky has a full head of hair, and Matthew is bald, are they really brothers?''
> 
> Question asked over at Marks place, and its one id like to know the answer to as well?:think


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This Navarro guy actually _looks_ like he might be pretty good. I've got a feeling Murray's getting flattened here.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hang on, that's not Martin Murray. Has he had more tattoos and gorwn more hair or something?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> This Navarro guy actually _looks_ like he might be pretty good. I've got a feeling Murray's getting flattened here.


Evidently he can punch at least, would like to see him pull the upset tonight anyways :yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jorge Navarro sounds like Jose Navarro, which reminds me of Cristian Mijares-Jose Navarro, which reminds me of Doug Tucker.

I hate Doug Tucker.:twisted


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Are they singing 'ooooooooooone Martin Murray' or are they just chanting about Hatton even when Murray's fighting?

OOof good shot Murray.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good performance in Germany?! Cant stand that myth everytime i hear it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Jorge Navarro sounds like Jose Navarro, which reminds me of Cristian Mijares-Jose Navarro, which reminds me of Doug Tucker.
> 
> I hate Doug Tucker.:twisted


All roads lead to Cristian Mijares.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice drop there.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

OOOOHHHhhHhhH!! Touchdown! :rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

slegs are going


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ooooooooh Bodyshot from Murray makes Navarro touch down. Begins the onslaught afterwards, Navarro clearly hurt!

DING

10-8 Murray, looking good, looking strong


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Forget that this Navarro guy is shit.

Wasn't Navarro one of the bad guys in Indian Jones or something?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

By the way I had to laugh at Paul Dempsey describing both Martin Murray and this Navarro fella as "proper top 10 fighters" :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Valero "very sadly he's no longer with us"?!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> All roads lead to Cristian Mijares.


In my mind anyways.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Navarro is shit.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Frampton-Martinez was talked about for January, that would be a great step up for Carl and really show us what hes made of. Martinez isnt all that much unlike Quigg either, maybe a little bit slower and less of a boxer, and should show us how Frampton deals with pressure.


Yep, it was a real shame that fight didn't happen. Molitor was a a very good last minute sub but not on a par with Martinez at this point in his career and also suited Frampton style wise.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Valero "very sadly he's no longer with us"?!


Yeah, I thought that but I'm choosing to believe he meant the circumstances around it rather than the world greatly misses Saint Edwin or something.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Breaking News said:


> Navarro is shit.


:think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This guy doesn't like being hit.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Cheers, good points. Really hoping he does live up to it!


Ta Lunny, I've absolutely nothing against the kid or think he's a poor fighter. I'd just like to see a bit more of him at a higher level than I have done.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah, I thought that but I'm choosing to believe he meant the circumstances around it rather than the world greatly misses Saint Edwin or something.


he clearly wasn't thinking, but its a bit of a gaffe! what next "Carlos Monzon, a great champion in and out of the ring"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Boxing Monthly's rankings are shit. I'm still not forgiving them for putting Bute above Ward, Kessler and Froch.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :think


:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Navarro looks like he is throwing punches under water


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I find Murray incredibly boring to watch, just me?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Boxing Monthly's rankings are shit. I'm still not forgiving them for putting Bute above Ward, Kessler and Froch.


they really are, Murray is no.3 in Britain, Macklin no.1 Barker no.2


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

'Motivated' Martin Murray vs. 'Full Health' Darren Barker. Fund it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What is Murray trying to do playing boxer, he used to just overwhelm guys...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I find Murray incredibly boring to watch, just me?


I agree


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I find Murray incredibly boring to watch, just me?


He is quite a dull boxer. I think he's underrated in a way, but then he never really does anything special. He does the basics pretty well. I think he'd struggle to land more than a handful of punches at all if he does get the Martinez fight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: That's a shambles. Indoor waterfall.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Flood in the hall, Hatton fight Postponed?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> He is quite a dull boxer. I think he's underrated in a way, but then he never really does anything special. He does the basics pretty well. I think he'd struggle to land more than a handful of punches at all if he does get the Martinez fight.


Yeah I agree with this. He's quite repetitive to watch, if you get what I'm saying?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I find Murray incredibly boring to watch, just me?


I'm with you. I stopped watching the Sturm fight and I've stopped watching this one.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

For what it's worth.. this Navarro geezer is rated #126 on Boxrec :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> For what it's worth.. this Navarro geezer is rated #126 on Boxrec :lol:


It's not worth a whole heap, but still. :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Martin Murray is more tiring than a lovely big spliff after a hard day of work.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

swear I just saw Gordan Ramsey at Ringside, what a bellend.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I really don't get why they put this fight on after Quigg/Munroe though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Glass jaw...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

mmmmm


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> I really don't get why they put this fight on after Quigg/Munroe though.


I thought the running order was a little strange when I saw it this morning.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratulations Martin, you just defeated the #126 ranked boxer in the world.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I made my finest "this is a mighty painful ejaculation" noise when Murray connected with the first right hand post-knockdown.

Why was this chief support though...........


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> It's not worth a whole heap, but still. :lol:


Worth more than the WBA Fedalatin title that he holds.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What now then? 40 minutes of Paul Booth geeing up the crowd? :think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

_"Murray looks like a salad world level competitor."_ *Paulie Malignaggi*


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> _"Murray looks like a salad world level competitor."_ *Paulie Malignaggi*


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Martin 'I'm world class' Murray.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

shit, missed it, what happened?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> ed?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

christ! I'd forgotten just how bad Hatton looked in that fight. Zero head movement, except when it was getting pinged about by Pac.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bit off topic but whenever hatton's asked about who's the toughest fighter he's faced he says mayweather, how can he say that when he was brutally ko'ed in 2 by pacquaio? JMM could say that, but hatton? :think


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> christ! I'd forgotten just how bad Hatton looked in that fight. Zero head movement, except when it was getting pinged about by Pac.


Yeah, I was shocked watching it there. You can see Hatton just thought he could walk through Pac and with his size overpower him.

TBF I though he could too...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@GazOC Agreed, shocking head movement, I've got a bad feeling about tonight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> bit off topic but whenever hatton's asked about who's the toughest fighter he's faced he says mayweather, how can he say that when he was brutally ko'ed in 2 by pacquaio? JMM could say that, but hatton? :think


Pacquiao sparked him, but eventually Mayweather just shut him down, probably more frustrating and embarrassing for a fighter in a way.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> bit off topic but whenever hatton's asked about who's the toughest fighter he's faced he says mayweather, how can he say that when he was brutally ko'ed in 2 by pacquaio? JMM could say that, but hatton? :think


Hatton's preparation for the Pacquiao fight was bad though. You can see that in the fight. He literally ran straight into Pacquiao's power punches. He didn't even walk to the ring with his trainer.



Sportofkings said:


> Pacquiao sparked him, but eventually Mayweather just shut him down, probably more frustrating and embarrassing for a fighter in a way.


This is true as well.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> christ! I'd forgotten just how bad Hatton looked in that fight. Zero head movement, except when it was getting pinged about by Pac.


And in theory, he SHOULD look worse tonight being laid off for that long


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> bit off topic but whenever hatton's asked about who's the toughest fighter he's faced he says mayweather, how can he say that when he was brutally ko'ed in 2 by pacquaio? JMM could say that, but hatton? :think


Makes sense to me. 10 brutal rounds could well be considered a tougher fight than getting blown out in 2 rounds. He never really gave Pac much back where Mayweather did ship quite a bit before winning. I'm not sure he's in a position to say whether Pac is tough or not as Pac just banjoed him.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That lack of head movement isn't good against a fighter with a good jab like Senchenko.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Hatton's preparation for the Pacquiao fight was bad though. You can see that in the fight. He literally ran straight into Pacquiao's power punches. He didn't even walk to the ring with his trainer.


There was definitely something wrong in the buildup. Him and Floyd Sr seemed like they didn't give a shit about eachother.

Wonder if it'll ever come out what that was about.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rabchenko up now, maybe highlights!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha fucking hell how cruel was that?!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rabchenko is good to watch, basic but fun.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Pacquiao sparked him, but eventually Mayweather just shut him down, probably more frustrating and embarrassing for a fighter in a way.





Roe said:


> Hatton's preparation for the Pacquiao fight was bad though. You can see that in the fight. He literally ran straight into Pacquiao's power punches. He didn't even walk to the ring with his trainer.
> 
> This is true as well.


but how can he say pacquaio wasn't the tougher opponent? he got sparked, it must be frustrating starting well and getting shut down against floyd, but in terms of tougher fights what should pacman have done? let it go on a bit? it strikes me as floyd now doing better so he's going with the current trend, just an observation


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Bloody nut job is fucking up for me. Spoiling my enjoyment of my pre-fight toast. Whats the munch situation for you lot lads?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hahahahahahahaha fucking hell how cruel was that?!


:rofl Horrible bastard.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Horrid moment in the studio!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl Horrible bastard.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl Horrible bastard.


I thought it had frozen on me, glanced back and saw him taking a moment of silence that only added to the impact of the bomb he dropped.:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahh fuck, IJL reffed the Rabchenko fight, early stoppage coming lads.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I thought it had frozen on me, glanced back and saw him taking a moment of silence that only added to the impact of the bomb he dropped.:lol:


:rofl


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Is sport+3 irish? the blonde bish is fit. And they've got froch as a pundit.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> There was definitely something wrong in the buildup. Him and Floyd Sr seemed like they didn't give a shit about eachother.
> 
> Wonder if it'll ever come out what that was about.


It's funny. I met them both about 2 months before the Pacquiao fight when Hatton was doing a promotion in Bristol and they seemed to get on ok. Floyd was telling jokes and it looked like they got on well.

It was always a strange combination though. Complete contrast of lifestyles.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What the fudge happened in the studio? I was getting a beer. :err


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> but how can he say pacquaio wasn't the tougher opponent? he got sparked, it must be frustrating starting well and getting shut down against floyd, but in terms of tougher fights what should pacman have done? let it go on a bit? it strikes me as floyd now doing better so he's going with the current trend, just an observation


Depends on whats meant by "tough" I guess. If its tough as in "tough guy" then he'd have to say Mayweather as how would he know if Pac was a tough guy? He hardly hit him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it just me or does that Vitu dude look like James Degale?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol a minute ago I just turned this fight on and was like "...is this Scott Quinn and Rendall Munroe again?" :lol:, fucking glassy eyed.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What the fudge happened in the studio? I was getting a beer. :err


What'isface in the studio was saying about how Rabchenko had sent Rhodes into retirement. Essentially merking him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Lol a minute ago I just turned this fight on and was like "...is this Scott Quinn and Rendall Munroe again?" :lol:, fucking glassy eyed.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Is it just me or does that Vitu dude look like James Degale?


Yeah I agree. He looks pretty crap to me too.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What the fudge happened in the studio? I was getting a beer. :err


Anyone? :wales


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Anyone? :wales


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?3407-Hatton-vs-Senchenko-RBR&p=90571&viewfull=1#post90571
@Bryn


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What'isface in the studio was saying about how Rabchenko had sent Rhodes into retirement. Essentially merking him.


:lol: Cheers dude. That it awesome, wish I'd have seen Rhodes face.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What the fudge happened in the studio? I was getting a beer. :err


What Lunny said, except oddly mean and sinister.

"Up next Sergey Rabchenko, you know a lot about him Ryan."
"Haha yes, yes I do."
"................sent you into retirement, didn't he? Beat you and you've retired now."


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Mayweather & Hatton always seemed weird in terms of boxing style to me too, it was like they both thought he could just sort of teach hatton to be slick all of a sudden after a few months training, I dont know it just never seemed like something that would work to me.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> but how can he say pacquaio wasn't the tougher opponent? he got sparked, it must be frustrating starting well and getting shut down against floyd, but in terms of tougher fights what should pacman have done? let it go on a bit? it strikes me as floyd now doing better so he's going with the current trend, just an observation


Depends on what you consider a tougher fight? Getting sparked by Pacquiao was brutal, and had never happened to that degree to him before, but up until the point he was flattened, in a way Hatton was still in the fight, coming forward, landing shots and whatnot. Against Mayweather, although he had moderate success early on, Hatton eventually took a schooling and was out of his depth, against a quicker, smarter and more technically skilled fighter.

Also I suppose the period of Hattons career where the fights took place is another factor. When he fought Mayweather, he was still top notch world class, still basically in his prime and coming off a very good run of wins against some good fighters. On the other hand, when Ricky fought Pacquiao, it was somewhat evident that he had lost something, on the basis of the Lazcano fight anyways. All the Malignaggi fight did was paper over the cracks, but before they were exposed against Pacquiao. Hatton was a better fighter before he fought Mayweather as opposed to Pacman. Maybe thats how Hatton see's it to, when looking back in hindsight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Anyone? :wales


The main guy was stalking before then Rebchenko fight, and he said 'you know all about him Ryan (Rhodes), he sent you into retirement' :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> What Lunny said, except oddly mean and sinister.
> 
> "Up next Sergey Rabchenko, you know a lot about him Ryan."
> "Haha yes, yes I do."
> "*................sent you into retirement, didn't he? Beat you and you've retired now.*"


:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> What Lunny said, except oddly mean and sinister.
> 
> "Up next Sergey Rabchenko, you know a lot about him Ryan."
> "Haha yes, yes I do."
> "................sent you into retirement, didn't he? Beat you and you've retired now."


:rofl

A sly grin on his face.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Depends on whats meant by "tough" I guess. If its tough as in "tough guy" then he'd have to say Mayweather as how would he know if Pac was a tough guy? He hardly hit him.


ye true, ive always read it as meaning better opponent as hes sometimes asked who's the best fighter you've faced and he says floyd, which for me would make his answer a bit weird, getting brutally stopped by one guy in two, but having a bit of success then being shut down, i would say the first one would be a better opponent


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Paulie must be thinking "This fucker beat you?"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah I agree. He looks pretty crap to me too.


:lol: :yep


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Paulie must be thinking "This fucker beat you?"


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> What Lunny said, except oddly mean and sinister.
> 
> "Up next Sergey Rabchenko, you know a lot about him Ryan."
> "Haha yes, yes I do."
> "................sent you into retirement, didn't he? Beat you and you've retired now."


:rofl

Oh shit.

In my mind, I've now got Dempsey saying "You're shit Ryan, aren't you? He fucked you up, didn't he? You fucking big baldy prick." With Rhodes' looking at his feet and shifting around, like a school teacher is telling him off.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Paulie must be thinking "This fucker beat you?"


Haha true. Rabchenko really looking poor tonight based on this.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> ye true, ive always read it as meaning better opponent as hes sometimes asked who's the best fighter you've faced and he says floyd, which for me would make his answer a bit weird, getting brutally stopped by one guy in two, but having a bit of success then being shut down, i would say the first one would be a better opponent


I also get the impression that Hatton felt he was in a better condition for the Mayweather fight. Maybe that coloured his opinion?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

THERE'S ONLYY ONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE RICKY HATTON, ONEEEEEEEE RICKY HATTON, WALKING ALONG, SING A SONG WALKING IN A HATTON WONDERLANDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Depends on what you consider a tougher fight? Getting sparked by Pacquiao was brutal, and had never happened to that degree to him before, but up until the point he was flattened, in a way Hatton was still in the fight, coming forward, landing shots and whatnot. Against Mayweather, although he had moderate success early on, Hatton eventually took a schooling and was out of his depth, against a quicker, smarter and more technically skilled fighter.
> 
> Also I suppose the period of Hattons career where the fights took place is another factor. When he fought Mayweather, he was still top notch world class, still basically in his prime and coming off a very good run of wins against some good fighters. On the other hand, when Ricky fought Pacquiao, it was somewhat evident that he had lost something, on the basis of the Lazcano fight anyways. All the Malignaggi fight did was paper over the cracks, but before they were exposed against Pacquiao. Hatton was a better fighter before he fought Mayweather as opposed to Pacman. Maybe thats how Hatton see's it to, when looking back in hindsight.


ye when i look at it like that i can sort of see an argument for his answer, but sometimes he asked whos the best he's faced and he says mayweather, now JMM or some other common opponents could pick floyd, but with Hatton the fights were totally different. but ye i see what you're saying, he could be giving himself a handicap against pac


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

...A bag of rice hitting the walls of a tank? How's that for a fucking metaphor?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :rofl
> 
> Oh shit.
> 
> In my mind, I've now got Dempsey saying "You're shit Ryan, aren't you? He fucked you up, didn't he? You fucking big baldy prick." With Rhodes' looking at his feet and shifting around, like a school teacher is telling him off.


:lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

oh hes at it again! :rofl whys he hate ryan rhodes so much!

"makes you look better doesn't it? he took it off you didnt he?"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hatton fans piss me off.

'you've only got one song, you've only got one song!'


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :rofl
> 
> Oh shit.
> 
> In my mind, I've now got Dempsey saying "You're shit Ryan, aren't you? He fucked you up, didn't he? You fucking big baldy prick." With Rhodes' looking at his feet and shifting around, like a school teacher is telling him off.


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> oh hes at it again! :rofl whys he hate ryan rhodes so much!
> 
> "makes you look better doesn't it? he took it off you didnt he?"


:rofl the guy is fucking brutal!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> There's only oooooooone Jackie Byrne! Walking along, like a swag-don, walking in a Pabby wonderland. There's only oooooooone....


:deal


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Hatton fans piss me off.
> 
> 'you've only got one song, you've only got one song!'


This. The cunts with the air horns are even worse, something which Khan has inherited somehow to. Has to annoy the shite out of a fighter when they've got it going all through the fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Hatton fans piss me off.
> 
> 'you've only got one song, you've only got one song!'


Nah I like the Hatton fans. They make a terrific atmosphere.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ooooh star spotted! Dev Alahan in the crowd!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

...Was that Dev from Corrie? Is Sunita there?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Ooooh star spotted! Dev Alahan in the crowd!


CHB's very own - @Dev Alahan :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Need to get this fight started. My picture has started to glitch a bit!!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> Mayweather & Hatton always seemed weird in terms of boxing style to me too, *it was like they both thought he could just sort of teach hatton to be slick all of a sudden after a few months training*, I dont know it just never seemed like something that would work to me.







It can be done!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pumped. Enough said


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> ...Was that Dev from Corrie? Is Sunita there?


Oddly enough, before I saw this photo, I never saw her as hot. She tasty.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> ...Was that Dev from Corrie? Is Sunita there?


Wow, begging for a vat of acid in the face.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Dev Alahan you never told us you'd be there!



Bryn said:


> :deal


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> This. The cunts with the air horns are even worse, something which Khan has inherited somehow to. Has to annoy the shite out of a fighter when they've got it going all through the fight.


Didn't use to bother me but after 5 days of it non-stop in Vegas I find it a bit wearing these days.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

David 'Pea Head' Price


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Wow, begging for a vat of acid in the face.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Need to get this fight started. My picture has started to glitch a bit!!


Fucking got 'im.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Price vs MacIntosh in a deep voice off


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

David Price looks like a potato, which to an Irishman such as myself means he appears absolutely delicious.

No ****.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> David Price looks like a potato, which to an Irishman such as myself means he appears absolutely delicious.
> 
> No ****.


:lol:

This RbR has been class. Looking forward to the fight now I've heard the atmosphere. :bbb :ibutt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol:
> 
> This RbR has been class. Looking forward to the fight now I've heard the atmosphere. :bbb :ibutt


:thumbsup Yeah I've been laughing all night, just reading this thread. :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

<3


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats some back muscles he's got there. PEDS?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Duke and Froch really think this come back is a bad idea. 

:lol: Froch just said "You can't retire at 32 and sit about doing nothing about from listen to your wife moan, because that's all wives do ain't it" 
:rofl


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Shorts are too short


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking shutting Ryan Rhodes down :lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

fucking hell he needs to lay off rhodes

"how can that be possible?! how can that be possible?"


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Duke and Froch really think this come back is a bad idea.
> 
> :lol: Froch just said "You can't retire at 32 and sit about doing nothing about from listen to your wife moan, because that's all wives do ain't it"
> :rofl


:lol: hearn needs to get Froch doing more punditry, hes a genuinely funny guy and could get a lot of fans that way


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck Hatton, stay in the studio!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Roe was it you that said that tat looks more like "Pieman" than "Hitman"?:lol: Not a bad shout.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

How are people hearing Froch?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl "How can that be possible!?"


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Roe was it you that said that tat looks more like "Pieman" than "Hitman"?:lol: Not a bad shout.


Yeah it was :lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> How are people hearing Froch?


I'm watching sports+3. Not prime time. I think it's aljazera's english sport channel.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :rofl "How can that be possible!?"


"Fucking hell Rhodes, you'll never work in this town again, ill make sure of that"


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like Magic thinks the comeback is a bad idea.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

"Right, STFU Rhodes. Paulie?"


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

"Go on baldy, say what you think and make it quick."


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Sounds like Magic thinks the comeback is a bad idea.


he didnt get an undercard slot


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> "Right, STFU Rhodes. Paulie?"





Pabby said:


> "Go on baldy, say what you think and make it quick."


:lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

George Foreman, Ray Leonard......Ricky Hatton!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ola Afolabi just told me he is Lactose Intolerant.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh its all kicking off "ere we go!"


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to make an abrupt pundit meme, it's gonna take off.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

wow that entrance music really gets the hairs on the back of my neck standing up


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at Richie Woodhall pointing at Senchenko.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buffer fell off.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

4/10 from Buffer.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> 4/10 from Buffer.


Atleast you've got decent picture quality.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Senchenko KO on the cards.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This should be good.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Gonna be honest, I completly and utterly irrationally, uncondtionally love Ricky. (****) 

WAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> WOAH NELLY


:deal


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ooh shocking "are you reeeeaadyyy" from Buffer, he looks shot in there


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Buffer failed a bit there but pulled it back with his classic line, lets get ready to rumble!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd hate to be Senchenko right now.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Atleast you've got decent picture quality.


Doesn't matter, Buffers poor performance and the lack of 3d has totally spoilt my enjoyment of the fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bruce Buffer > Michael Buffer


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

"The Ukranian Boxing Master", clever


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Senchenko!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The former undefeated.............:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

you can say that about every single boxer in history


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hatton looks in great shape though, fair play.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> The former undefeated.............:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> you can say that about every single boxer in history


I think he meant undefeated 140 champ which is still wrong because Pac beat him at 140. If not for that fight he would be announced as "the former undefeated light welterweight champion" even though Mayweather had beat him at 147.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

hatton 1-0


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Hatton needs to calm it down, too eager.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Froch has a nerve saying Hatton gets hit with silly punches. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Fatton.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought Senchenko landed a few good jabs there.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

10-9 RH, looked a bti wild and ate a few straight shots though


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hatton looks rusty, as expected, hopefully he warms into it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Froch has a nerve saying Hatton gets hit with silly punches. :lol:


Hatton makes Froch look like Sweet Pea.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking awful so far. Not surprisingly.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hatton still really good with the pressure.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 RH, but senchenko doing ok


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky is settling now. He is 2 up


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hatton looks like shit, Senchenko needs to up the workrate.

19-19


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shut up Duke, you pleb.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What's with the avatar, @Vano-irons?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Let's be fair, Hatton is doing really well and is putting on a brave performance. I'm impressed by him. Of course he's not gonna be at his best. Takes balls to do this.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

30-27 RH but still eating too many straight shots


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Senchenko really not taking advantage of Hatton here


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That was the longest round in the history of man.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck the queen.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rickys doing alright but he wants to forget about Khan and Brook, they would murder him now, he gets hit way to easy and misses 5 for 1


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> Rickys doing alright but he wants to forget about Khan and Brook, they would murder him now, he gets hit way to easy and misses 5 for 1


i was just thinking khan will be begging for the fight now


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Even though I've predicted pretty much every possible outcome for this fight. It's kind of going how I expected. Hatton is way too open but Senchenko just isn't that good.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

40-36 RH courtesy of hurting his man at the end, senchenko needs to stop with that Bute style arms out thing


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hatton so wild with that lead hook.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Hatton getting frustrated.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

49-46 RH, senchenko just took that, Hatton may as well be telling him he's about to lead with a left hook


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Senchenko isnt even trying to win this, thow punches!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hatton looks to be gassing a little bit now, he needs to slow it down and try and focus on accuracy rather than wailing in wildly. Senchenko is shit though, doesn't have much to offer other than Ricky running out of gas and taking advantage


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

"Hatton misses... by a country mile." 

Fantastic.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good round for Senchenko, he should really be pouring it on though.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> "Hatton misses... by a country mile."
> 
> Fantastic.


:lol: I missed that!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

58-56 RH, how many punches did he want to take there? move your fucking head!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Even though everything Hatton is doing is really forced, Senchenko is doing nothing to win the rounds.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

4-2 Hatton. Senchenko coming into it a lot more.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Got it 4-2, think Senchenko can take this if he can keep it rangy, think Hatton is feeling the pace now, gonna have to find a second wind


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Hatton so wild with that lead hook.


Which can be a dodgy punch to throw in the first place.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hatton looks fucked.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ricky getting sparked here.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

4-3, hatton starting to look tired.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

> @grahamscotty80: SKY HAVE FUCKED UP...... The hatton fight is free on SKY 872... SPREAD THE WORD #hatton


I dont have sky but might be worth a try if anyones not ordered it


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Another Senchenko round for me. 

4-3 Hitman. But I don't want to watch any more


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Another Senchenko round, i predicted a KO stoppage for Senchenko, if he ups his workrate he'll get it!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

67-66 RH, hes really eating jabs now. he needs to move his head and get in close a lot quicker and stick on him like his career depends on it, it does


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

hmmmmm


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

4-3, hatton prob wins even if he losses the rest as long as he can see out the bell though


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Some of these hooks and, erm, "head movement"...................


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> I dont have sky but might be worth a try if anyones not ordered it


:lol: Got me!!


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I got done myself tbh :lol:

Was passing that on as a genuine tip didnt know it was bollocks


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I have this dead level. Hatton looks shot in all honestly


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

4-4!!

Hatton is shot to bits.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

76-76 all level here, he needs the last two, or just to last and he'll get the verdict, i need him by ko though


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope he wins but I'd like to see him retire. Its not there. He's lucky its not a 12 rounder.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hatton looks as bad as I thought.. so does Senchenko.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> I dont have sky but might be worth a try if anyones not ordered it


:lol: Bastard.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

All even, Hatton missing with everything, telegraphing and not even trying to set up his punches, wailing in with big ones. Senchenkos fight to lose although I expect the judges give him everything.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

4-4 
"If we are honest about it?" 
Fuck off you are meant to be honest you cunts.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> 4-4
> "If we are honest about it?"
> Fuck off you are meant to be honest you cunts.


Yeah, that was shitty thing to say. Just score the fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah fuck


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What did I tell you mother fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Senchenko KO baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everybody


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn that was shocking, Hatton is shot to shit, what a way to go out though, body shot by a feather fisted fighter


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:stonk

@BoxingAnalyst


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

So unhaps.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal[/MENTION [MENTION=503]Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal

:|


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going to get ripped to shred on skype @Wallet @Jay


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Called it. :smoke


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, Hatton KO'd by a bodyshot. Anyone predict _that_ outcome? What a way to end a career...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Called it. :smoke


We always call em right Bryn :yep


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> 4-4
> "If we are honest about it?"
> Fuck off you are meant to be honest you cunts.


Do they do a dishonest score as well?

He looked really bad after the end for a bit, didnt think he was going to get up.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I also called that the Hatton fans are bellends, it was just confirmed by them booing Senchenko, scumbags.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Poor fucking bastard. All credit to him, takes a lot of balls to come back and try again and the Pacquiao knockout still didn't stop him from fighting like a warrior. Feel sorry for him, hope he can retire happy.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal[/MENTION [MENTION=503]Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal
> 
> :|


 @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal

:stonk


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

There were plenty calling it, not _really_ a shock when he's lost fucking 5 stone in a few months.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Well the way I see it:
> 
> 1) Senchenko cannot take a punch for shit, Malignaggi was backing him up with power shots and tore his face up.
> 2) Senchenko cannot handle pressure for shit
> ...


Quoted for accuracy


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Paulie will be gutted.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal[/MENTION [MENTION=503]Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal @Chacal
> 
> :|


Tbh I'm a fucking disgrace. Even though no avatar bet was arranged you all have permission to give me a heinous avatar to sport.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Quoted for accuracy


You have every right to brag.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> We always call em right Bryn :yep


:deal We knows it.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Quoted for accuracy


Ouch!!:lol:

(Sorry Chac!)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Ouch!!:lol:
> 
> (Sorry Chac!)


I deserve it.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

10,000 fans to vegas 
15,000 fans to vegas 
20,000, 25,000 fans to vegas 
Get your fucking numbers right. 

Hope Hatton can put it to bed now, hope he doesn't go back in to depression.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Peaked a bit too soon. Was winning by a country mile.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

He wants to fight again...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I deserve it.


Yes you do, you prick!

Nah too harsh, we all get it wrong from time to time fella :good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Quoted for accuracy


:rofl The coming months shall be enjoyable. I'm actually quite unhaps about this whole incident but this'll aid the blow.

Soz Chacal mah'dude, but LULZ.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Awh fuck, so upset for ricky.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ricky's gonna turn into Les Dennis. Cheer up you fat cunt, you win some you lose some, imagine how your opponents felt for years. Cheer up mate, Santy's on his way.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

just goes to show that being "in shape" is a lot different from being fighting fit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This cunt is so harsh! :rofl :rofl :rofl

"Like the one against Castillo, you got one back in kind tonight." 

:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Also, guy behind hatton making funny faces. :lol:


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Dempsey on the proper interrogation here!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:

He's so patronising away. 

Kick him when he's down!

"You're a fool to yourself!"


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That guy EVT everybody, holy shit, nobody else seeing this?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Your fitness is excellent."

:lol: Rub it in. Ricky still doesn't know it's over. Still a bit of denial.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Arran doesn't know shit about boxing.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is fucking tragic.

I'm off to watch some E.R. to cheer myself up.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

This interview is fucking heartbreaking:sad2


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, I hope Hatton isn't considering carrying on.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

THIS GUY IS AN AMAZING BELLEND!

Hatton has tried to wind this up so many times and this dude keeps sticking the knife in further.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is anyone else largely okay about how the whole thing ended? I thought he gave it his best, and I think his denial is clouding the truth that he shouldn't be so disappointed and should just know it's over.

Fucking Debbie Downer though.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Is anyone else largely okay about how the whole thing ended? I thought he gave it his best, and I think his denial is clouding the truth that he shouldn't be so disappointed and should just know it's over.
> 
> Fucking Debbie Downer though.


Yeah, he gave it a go and its not there any more. Game over.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This cunt is so harsh! :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> "Like the one against Castillo, you got one back in kind tonight."
> 
> :rofl





Chacal said:


> Also, guy behind hatton making funny faces. :lol:





wrimc said:


> Dempsey on the proper interrogation here!





Bryn said:


> :lol:
> 
> He's so patronising away.
> 
> ...





Chacal said:


> That guy EVT everybody, holy shit, nobody else seeing this?


:rofl


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fucking hell, I hope Hatton isn't considering carrying on.


Could see him sort of justifying the loss in his head as the interview went on and then more of the 'i dont want to finish my career like this' stuff made me think he wants to carry on.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I know its easy to say now, but Ricky should never have retired back in 09. He obviously never lost his love for the sport even when Pacquiao ko'ed him. Should have got what he wanted out of the sport and the boxing out of his system, for however long he wanted to. He'd probably be happily retired now.

Either way, fair play to the guy for getting back in their and giving it a go. No matter how it ends, you cant take way the rest of his achievements for him. Hope he retires now, and finds some peace.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

There are no questions left to be answered now.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> You have every right to brag.


Mate you have no idea what I would give for you to be gloating after Hatton KO'ed him in 2 rounds!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pint of Guiness and The Smiths in the background tonight for the Hitman, surely.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: This dude should be a Police Liaison Office.

"Yeah, you're feeling quite bad, both your parents have been killed, but you've always been a cunt and you deserved it anyway, right? What would you say to them if you could see them again? Hopefully "sorry for being such a cunt". Don't worry, you'll never see them again.......they're dead."


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Fucking hell, I hope Hatton isn't considering carrying on.


i got the feeling he feels he came close to seeing it out and probably getting the nod, and he won't want to go out like that, sad as it is i think this might make him try one more time with a world level opponent


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Malignaggi doesn't give a shit that Hatton lost, he'll still get his payday


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck me, I think this is the first time ive heard pundits discussing psychological help for a fighter after a loss


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol: This dude should be a Police Liaison Office.
> 
> "Yeah, you're feeling quite bad, both your parents have been killed, but you've always been a cunt and you deserved it anyway, right? What would you say to them if you could see them again? Hopefully "sorry for being such a cunt". Don't worry, you'll never see them again.......they're dead."


:rofl :rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol: This dude should be a Police Liaison Office.
> 
> "Yeah, you're feeling quite bad, both your parents have been killed, but you've always been a cunt and you deserved it anyway, right? What would you say to them if you could see them again? Hopefully "sorry for being such a cunt". Don't worry, you'll never see them again.......they're dead."


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

i'm devastated


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I know its easy to say now, but Ricky should never have retired back in 09. He obviously never lost his love for the sport even when Pacquiao ko'ed him. Should have got what he wanted out of the sport and the boxing out of his system, for however long he wanted to. He'd probably be happily retired now.
> 
> Either way, fair play to the guy for getting back in their and giving it a go. No matter how it ends, you cant take way the rest of his achievements for him. Hope he retires now, and finds some peace.


yeah, fight on and retire at 32 or so and have fought during your best years.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Pint of Guiness and The Smiths in the background tonight for the Hitman, surely.


Did you not watch the interview, last thing Ricky needs is the Smiths, we'd be reading his obit tomorrow.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Darke talking sense.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@GazOC Indeed, Darke is one of the best in the business.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

chatty said:


> Did you not watch the interview, last thing Ricky needs is the Smiths, we'd be reading his obit tomorrow.


He'll perk up when he gets back and finds the chicken nuggets in his freezer and the slab of guiness his wife had hidden behind the couch.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This is the saddest part of boxing. They never know when to quit.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ricky started well, gassed, got caught too much, and was finished.

He was landing sickening body shots at first, but the time spent away from the ring was simply too much.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> This is the saddest part of boxing. They never know when to quit.


Yup, never changes from one decade to the next. Its just part of the sport.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm absolutely gutted


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

He's still my hero. But I'm heartbroken


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

That was a brutal interview by the way. The truth can hurt a hell of a lot and Ricky needs to sit up and take notice, his days as a boxer are done, he will never get the glory days back. If he wants to cap his career of with a win, fine, get a lower level guy in there and finish it with a bang, have a farewell with the crowd and move on to pastures new. if he can't do that then Ricky is going to go through worse times than after the Pacquaio KO.

Boxing is an unforgiving sport, Leonard found out, Ali found out, Robinson found out, Duran found out, they all do, its a young mans sport unless you really look after yourself and its time for Ricky to clock off before he does himself anymore harm. he has a promotion company, trains fighters, has his own merch company, could pick a network to work for if he wanted but his in ring days are over.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I dont really get why hes so bothered about not wanting people to see him as a fat guy in the pub because he was a world champion and that, putting on shit loads of weight and drinking shit loads of pints between fights was a part of image that made him so popular and I think being a fat guy in a pub is what everyone expected of him in retirement rather than looking down on him for it.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gutted for him. Should have taken an easier fight to get back into it. He's fully lost it now though, no head movement whatsoever, slower on his feet, just everything. Was great to hear the fans still chanting his name after the KO.

Retire now!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

GazOC said:


> yeah, fight on and retire at 32 or so and have fought during your best years.


Yep absolutely, the sport has basically made the decision for him on tonights judging though, pity.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Why especially with boxing? You dont see prem footballers slumming it in the conference aged 46 and past it. That would be more acceptable at least you arent taking a beating just knocking a bit of leather around with your feet


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hatton needs to let it go, now. He can't compete at the top level anymore. If Senchenko had power he'd have stopped Ricky earlier.
He _did_ give it a go and got his licks in. He hurt Senchenko, hammered the body and gave it a fucking go. But now it's time to call it a day, ride off into the sunset and do something else.

If he wants a final send-off fight, at least go down the Morales route and fight a really beatable guy in your hometown and fashionably take him out. Retire on a win in front of your fans. Why not?

Goodbye Ricky, and thanks for the memories.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Totally agree Chatty. The problem though is that, with boxers, one win against a lower ranked guy gives them the impression they should carry on fighting. When you Boxrec careers have a look how many end on a win. Not many. Sad as it is the sport needs to be knocked out of most fighters.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

if anything being stopped while being ahead (in all probability on the judges cards) at "world level" will just make him chase a world level win to bow out on, i doubt he'll want to drop down a level to get his win, it wont fill the void unless it's at that level, ideally he'd have won, and either fought paulie, or just retired there saying "i got the win but i wasnt at my best", where he could think "ye i could still cut it at world level"


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Who's staying up for Berto-Guerrero?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Why especially with boxing? You dont see prem footballers slumming it in the conference aged 46 and past it. That would be more acceptable at least you arent taking a beating just knocking a bit of leather around with your feet


They do sign for poorer teams as they get older though but that decline is not as dramatic as being knocked out in the middle of a boxing ring.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Who's staying up for Berto-Guerrero?


:ibutt Fuck yeah.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm really gutted. Hatton got me into boxing properly.
I just want to hold him and wipe away his tears tenderly while this plays


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Who's staying up for Berto-Guerrero?


I don't even know if I have it in me


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> :ibutt Fuck yeah.


WAR BOXING



Vano-irons said:


> I don't even know if I have it in me


Come on, we can get through this. Together.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> if anything being stopped while being ahead (in all probability on the judges cards) at "world level" will just make him chase a world level win to bow out on, i doubt he'll want to drop down a level to get his win, it wont fill the void unless it's at that level, ideally he'd have won, and either fought paulie, or just retired there saying "i got the win but i wasnt at my best", where he could think "ye i could still cut it at world level"


I dunno then. He's not going to beat a world class opponent. Senchenko was the definition of a paper champ, in all honesty. Either fight at the top level and lose again, or get one last victory over some scrub. :conf
Or, he could just retire. Those are basically his three options.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Who's staying up for Berto-Guerrero?


Yazzur.

Should probably edit it into the title, less'go.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

On the plus side guys i just saw this on Kieran Farrell's twitter

"RT as we close the book for the end of one legendary chapter @HitmanHatton, we open the book for a new one @VICIOUSFARRELL" 

he would jump in his grave as quick i'd imagine


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Who's staying up for Berto-Guerrero?


Yup, will be some entertaining shit.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Come on, we can get through this. Together.


I've broken out the JD on the rocks now. Shit just got real


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Who's staying up for Berto-Guerrero?


I can't think of a prediction, even if I hadn't made a monumental fuck up tonight I would still be totally unsure.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I disagree.

This was the perfect fight for him to come back to. He was a guy who is on fringe world class, without much pop, so he got shown that he can definitely no longer mix it at world level but without getting humiliated. If he'd have gone in too high he would've got hurt, if he'd have gone in at a lower level he may have been embarrased.

It's over Ricky, we're 100% certain now, let's just move on and enjoy our lives.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> On the plus side guys i just saw this on Kieran Farrell's twitter
> 
> "RT as we close the book for the end of one legendary chapter @HitmanHatton, we open the book for a new one @VICIOUSFARRELL"
> 
> he would jump in his grave as quick i'd imagine


Cocky little prick, I don't veen think he beats Crolla.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I've broken out the JD on the rocks now. Shit just got real


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

i won 87 pounds but it's still gutting. especially with hatton hinting that he still might fight again in the interview. let it go, man, before we're all depressed.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

We'll hold your hand through this, Vano. Not too tight though, because we remember it's sore. Why do we remember? 'Cause we care, man.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Totally agree Chatty. The problem though is that, with boxers, one win against a lower ranked guy gives them the impression they should carry on fighting. When you Boxrec careers have a look how many end on a win. Not many. Sad as it is the sport needs to be knocked out of most fighters.


Yeah, I think sometimes the delusions of grandeur are needed to motivate guys when they move down the levels, look at Enzo for example, its a shame as history has already shown us exactly what is going to happen yet they seem powerless to avoid it. Even guys like Leonard who were very screwed on fell into the trap.



JamieC said:


> if anything being stopped while being ahead (in all probability on the judges cards) at "world level" will just make him chase a world level win to bow out on, i doubt he'll want to drop down a level to get his win, it wont fill the void unless it's at that level, ideally he'd have won, and either fought paulie, or just retired there saying "i got the win but i wasnt at my best", where he could think "ye i could still cut it at world level"


The thing is, if he had won, there were already talks of fighting Malignaggi, Khan and Brook, and that was before he threw a punch. if he had scraped through and won (which I believe the judges would have given, rightly or wrongly) then he wouldn't have likely looked on it as apoor performance he was lucky in and that his body wasn't able to execute what it used to, but more likely as ring rust and that he had done well to scrape a win and that he was going to get better.

IMO Senchenko just saved him from a more severe loss at the hands of the aforementioned.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Berto should win this.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


>


:rofl thanks for that!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> We'll hold your hand through this, Vano. Not too tight though, because we remember it's sore. Why do we remember? 'Cause we care, man.


:lol: thanks bruva


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny breaking out the Kate Bush.

SHIT JUST GOT REAL REAL. (no typo)


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I disagree.
> 
> This was the perfect fight for him to come back to. He was a guy who is on fringe world class, without much pop, so he got shown that he can definitely no longer mix it at world level but without getting humiliated. If he'd have gone in too high he would've got hurt, if he'd have gone in at a lower level he may have been embarrased.
> 
> It's over Ricky, we're 100% certain now, let's just move on and enjoy our lives.


Exactly right.

Decent fighter but no punch and a style that Hatton had previously dealt with easily. An ideal "test" opponent for Hatton to see whether he still had it.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


>


Kate Bush seems to be the melancholy music of choice in this thread.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck it, to Ricky:lp


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I disagree.
> 
> This was the perfect fight for him to come back to. He was a guy who is on fringe world class, without much pop, so he got shown that he can definitely no longer mix it at world level but without getting humiliated. If he'd have gone in too high he would've got hurt, if he'd have gone in at a lower level he may have been embarrased.
> 
> It's over Ricky, we're 100% certain now, let's just move on and enjoy our lives.


Yep agree. Hatton could have come back, beat a few bums and _then_ suffer this loss to Senchenko as soon as he stepped up to any decent level again but what would be the point? He gave it a go and it just wasn't there. Might as well find it out straight away rather than drag it out like so many others have done.

The only way Hatton was ever gonna make a comeback successful would be if he changed his style. 20 seconds into the fight you could see that it was "the same naive tactics he used against Floyd Mayweather", albeit with a much lesser opponent facing him. After about 4 rounds, Senchenko survived the early pressure from Hatton and as soon as he started to plant his feet you could sense a stoppage coming (although I didn't see it ending like that tbh).


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I'm really gutted. Hatton got me into boxing properly.
> I just want to hold him and wipe away his tears tenderly while this plays





Bryn said:


> Lunny breaking out the Kate Bush.
> 
> SHIT JUST GOT REAL REAL. (no typo)


I plunged into those emotional depths first!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lets get it a bit more up beat, I'm sure Ricky could smash 15 pints of Guinness down to this one:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> The thing is, if he had won, there were already talks of fighting Malignaggi, Khan and Brook, and that was before he threw a punch. if he had scraped through and won (which I believe the judges would have given, rightly or wrongly) then he wouldn't have likely looked on it as apoor performance he was lucky in and that his body wasn't able to execute what it used to, but more likely as ring rust and that he had done well to scrape a win and that he was going to get better.
> 
> IMO Senchenko just saved him from a more severe loss at the hands of the aforementioned.


ye i think that's right but tbf if hed have seen it out, Malignaggi probably would have outboxed him, but he wouldn't have been stopped and i think he could take a points defeat to Paulie more than a stoppage loss or poor win to Senchenko


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Lunny @Longcount @Trout Mask






*"Heaven Knows I'm Stewart Howe"*

I was happy in the haze of a drunken hour
but heaven knows I'm Stewart Howe
I was looking for a job, and then I found a job
and heaven knows I'm Stewart Howe

In my life
why do I give valuable time
to people who don't care if I live or die

Two lovers entwined pass me by
and heaven knows I'm Stewart Howe
I was looking for a job, and then I found a job
and heaven knows I'm Stewart Howe

In my life
why do I give valuable time
to people who don't care if I live or die

What she asked of me at the end of the day
Caligula would have blushed
"You've been the house too long" she said
and I naturally fled

In my life
why do I smile
at people who I'd much rather kick in the eye

I was happy in the haze of a drunken hour
but heaven knows I'm Stewart Howe
"You've been the house too long" she said
and I naturally fled

In my life
why do I give valuable time
to people who don't care if I live or die​


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Senchenko must be thanking his lucky stars. Took a TKO loss to Malignaggi and everything looked to be on the downslide and he gets a call from Ricky offeing him what is most likely his best payday to date. Knocks him out and will likely get another decent payday of the back of it. happy days for the Ukrainian.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl at what this has turned into. This is a fucking wake in here until the Berto-Guerrero fight, remembering the good times, the bad times...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Keep 'em coming, Luns.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yep agree. Hatton could have come back, beat a few bums and _then_ suffer this loss to Senchenko as soon as he stepped up to any decent level again but what would be the point? He gave it a go and it just wasn't there. Might as well find it out straight away rather than drag it out like so many others have done.
> 
> The only way Hatton was ever gonna make a comeback successful would be if he changed his style. 20 seconds into the fight you could see that it was "the same naive tactics he used against Floyd Mayweather", albeit with a much lesser opponent facing him. After about 4 rounds, Senchenko survived the early pressure from Hatton and as soon as he started to plant his feet you could sense a stoppage coming (although I didn't see it ending like that tbh).


I'm not saying he should've wiped the floor with a couple of dregs then fight someone good, I'm saying if he doesn't want to retire riding on the back of a loss to Senchenko he should face some scrub like Morales is doing, because he can't cut it at the top anymore.
Or, he can fight at that tier again. And as much as I hate to say it, lose again.
His other option is just retire. Whatever he wants, but that's how I see it.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This song goes out to Ricky






Drinks his whisky drink, drinks his vodka drink, drinks his cider drink, drinks his lager drink

Sings the songs that remind him of the good times, sings the songs that remind him of the bad times

Ooooooooooh Ricky Boy, Ricky Boy, Riiiicky Booooy


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Who do you all have for Berto-Guerrero? :think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Teeto

*Giorgo Moulas*
What's with these homies, dissing my girl?
Why do they gotta front?
What did we ever do to these guys
That made them so violent?
Woo-hoo, but you know I'm yours
Woo-hoo, and I know you're mine
Woo-hoo, and that's for all time

Oo-ee-oo I look just like Giorgo Moulas
Oh-oh, and you're Mary Tyler Moore
I don't care what they say about us anyway
I don't care bout that

Don't you ever fear, I'm always near
I know that you need help
Your tongue is twisted, your eyes are slit
You need a guardian
Woo-hoo, but you know I'm yours
Woo-hoo, and I know you're mine
Woo-hoo, and that's for all time

Oo-ee-oo I look just like Giorgo Moulas
Oh-oh, and you're Mary Tyler Moore
I don't care what they say about us anyway
I don't care bout that
I don't care bout that

Bang, bang a knock on the door
Another big bang and you're down on the floor
Oh no! What do we do?
Don't look now but I lost my shoe
I can't run and I can't kick
What's a matter babe are you feeling sick?
what's a matter, what's a matter, what's a matter you?
What's a matter babe, are you feeling blue? oh-oh!
And that's for all time
And that's for all time

Oo-ee-oo I look just like Giorgo Moulas
Oh-oh, and you're Mary Tyler Moore
I don't care what they say about us anyway
I don't care bout that
I don't care bout that
I don't care bout that
I don't care bout that​


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol:

Just noticed you changed the lyrics...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Gonna watch "Horrible Boses" until the Berto fight. I've never really seen the attraction in Jennifer Aniston but looks stunning as a dirty brunette (no fap).


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Teeto
> 
> *Giorgo Moulas*
> What's with these homies, dissing my girl?
> ...


what in the fuck?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Stevie Nicks is hot.

Don't worry, she's a girl.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well if your not wanting to get in the party mood then feast on those you morose motherfuckers, i'm off to bed:ibutt


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Who do you all have for Berto-Guerrero? :think


Berto for me. I don't particulary rate him but I think he'll be too big for The Ghost.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Teeto
> 
> *Giorgo Moulas*
> What's with these homies, dissing my girl?
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Gonna watch "Horrible Boses" until the Berto fight. I've never really seen the attraction in Jennifer Aniston but looks stunning as a dirty brunette (*no fap*).


Won't last. Her being so hot is the biggest flaw in that film.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> what in the fuck?


Sing that shit, you dirty little scoundrel.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Dont no if this works from the iPhone, but here goes


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Won't last. Her being so hot is the biggest flaw in that film.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Gaz has got the baby oil and scented candles out already.


Enjoy the fap, GodOG.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

If this doesn't tip you over the edge into full blown manopause. nothing will. I'm gonna go cry about ricky in bed, later *******.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky Hatton officially retires from boxing at the post fight press conference


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Ricky Hatton officially retires from boxing at the post fight press conference


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Ricky Hatton officially retires from boxing at the post fight press conference


There's a first.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Ricky Hatton officially retires from boxing at the post fight press conference





Bryn said:


> There's a first.


:lol: Hopefully he calls a press conference 18 months from now to prove it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: Hopefully he calls a press conference 18 months from now to prove it.


:lol:

As is the norm'.

He needs to announce it atleast 5 times for me to believe him this time.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Gaz has got the baby oil and scented candles out already.
> 
> Enjoy the fap, GodOG.


You obviously put a lot more time and effort into your wanks than I put into mine!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> There's a first.


:nono don't take the piss. I really believe this time is for good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> You obviously put a lot more effort into your wanks than I put into mine!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :nono don't take the piss. I really believe this time is for good


And its not like 2 or 3 "retirements" for a fighter is unusual.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> And its not like 2 or 3 "retirements" for a fighter is unusual.


I thought you were wanking? Make a move, son.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I thought you were wanking? Make a move, son.


No:nono 12 predicted I'd end up wanking and you thought I'd set up an array of masterbatory paraphernalia in order to do so. Neither has happened so far.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> No:nono 12 predicted I'd end up wanking and you thought I'd set up an array of masterbatory paraphernalia in order to do so. Neither has happened so far.


:lol: "masterbatory paraphernalia" :rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Richard Schaefer still trying to sell a Hatton/Malignaggi rematch atsch



> "I don't think that Ricky Hatton should let his head hang, and that he should build on this," said Schaefer. "If he should want to have [rematch] against Paulie Malignaggi, and fight for the WBA welterweight championship, I'll be happy to see if we can put that fight together."
> 
> "Even though he didn't win, I was quite impressed by Ricky Hatton. We all know that he picked a very difficult and dangerous opponent, and a guy who is a natural welterweight. He picked a guy who has fought all of his fights as a welterweight, and who had a tremendous reach and height advantage," said Schaefer.
> 
> "Everybody had agreed that, prior to the fight, that Ricky had picked a difficult fight for his first one back after three and a half years out of the ring. So, having said that, I have to say that he looked very good, and that he was ahead in the fight, and that he was ahead on the scorecards. I have to say that in the first five rounds, in my book, they all went to Ricky Hatton."


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Funny when they come up with that he was "ahead in the fight" crap they never take into account the final round. If he got up it was a 10-8 and he would have been behind on 2 cards. Still he's a promoter so what should I expect!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Funny when they come up with that he was "ahead in the fight" crap they never take into account the final round. If he got up it was a 10-8 and he would have been behind on 2 cards. Still he's a promoter so what should I expect!


You got a link to those cards?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not sure Hatton was even ahead anyway.

These were the scores: judge: Oliver Brien 77-76 | judge: Robin Dolpierre 78-74 | judge: John Keane 77-76 

So had Hatton got up, he would've been a point down going into the final round.



Also :rofl at Bunce ringing up Costa coffee to get Steve Lillis on the phone =\


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You got a link to those cards?


Roe got 'em!

Just caught the Quigg fight and ****** with Woodhall in the box? Good stuff! Thank god they got rid of Bernie.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

...and it didn't look like he was going to win the last round.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'm not sure Hatton was even ahead anyway.
> 
> These were the scores: judge: Oliver Brien 77-76 | judge: Robin Dolpierre 78-74 | judge: John Keane 77-76
> 
> ...


Cheers.

Also, what? Did Bunce really just do that? :rofl 


Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Roe got 'em!
> 
> Just caught the Quigg fight and ****** with Woodhall in the box? Good stuff! Thank god they got rid of Bernie.


Woodhall is class at commentating


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Woodhall is class at commentating


It sounds like Duke was relegated to the Al Jazeer studio:yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> It sounds like Duke was relegated to the Al Jazeer studio:yep


They had Froch in there and whatsisface from ITV's Champion's League coverage.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> They had Froch in there and whatsisface from ITV's Champion's League coverage.


It was a real knees up mate. Boxnation and Sky Sports guys together as well as having Buffer announce a fight on Showtime!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Just tuned in in time for a massive Buncey rant.

What was he ranting about? Fill me in, broners.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Shieeeeet Groves Vs Johnson. Forgot that was happening, sneaked up on me there.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

"Rosado has been talked about for an interesting match coming up."

On HBO I take it, does that mean Canelo?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Just tuned in in time for a massive Buncey rant.
> 
> What was he ranting about? Fill me in, broners.


He was ranting about the cornermen not doing the refs job for him. The ref was out of order in that fight, not the cornermen.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

War Twins


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Strange fight this one.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He was ranting about the cornermen not doing the refs job for him. The ref was out of order in that fight, not the cornermen.


Aaaah right, was it rough? Like Briggs-Vitali rough?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> "Rosado has been talked about for an interesting match coming up."
> 
> On HBO I take it, does that mean Canelo?


He'll put up more of a fight that Lopez _probably_


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Aaaah right, was it rough? Like Briggs-Vitali rough?


It should have been stopped but the ref let it go to the end of the round and then called in the Doctor to make the decision for him. Buncey then blamed the cornermen.

Refs fault all day long.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Oooooh that was a nice bodyshot. Tonight's been ridiculous for bodyshots.

10-8 Thurman.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY

Body-shots are certainly popular tonight.........


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> It should have been stopped but the ref let it go to the end of the round and then called in the Doctor to make the decision for him. Buncey then blamed the cornermen.
> 
> Refs fault all day long.


Cheers


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Another good round for Thurman

20-17 Thurman

Doubt this will go the distance.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> He'll put up more of a fight that Lopez _probably_


Bajingo said it might be Golovkin. Hmmmmmmmmm. Either way it looks like he's being sacrificial lamb'd.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Quintana looking pretty off tonight. Thurman is so awkward and wild when he lunges in that Quintana's struggling to find any sort of decent rhythm, pretty scrappy. I suppose _that_ kind of body shot doesn't help either.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lederman cracks me up. Every time he explains why he's deducted an extra point for the knockdown.

'You know you gatta take an extra point for the knackdown, he got knocked down so you gotta take. a. POINT'


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Woah shit, surely he's not surviving this!

That was crazy how long it took for him to be stopped.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Solid performance from Thurman and 9 pts for team mexico!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Thurman TKO Quintana


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Bajingo said it might be Golovkin. Hmmmmmmmmm. Either way it looks like he's being sacrificial lamb'd.


Him or Guerrero for GGG is the word and yes he is getting splattered either way!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Broner pimp time:happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:broner

Changes numbers more than......a........erm...........hood guy with........with drugs in the...........uh...........basement.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

War Broner!

Diamond mouth. 

What a legend, cook cook cook cook cook

Shake em up, bake em, cook em and eat em.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :broner
> 
> Changes numbers more than......a........erm...........hood guy with........with drugs in the...........uh...........basement.


:rofl

He's made it up now with that line about going in the jungle.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think that Broner rap looked on a par with Hamed on TOTPs.:stonk
Thank god they didn't show it


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I think that Broner rap looked on a par with Hamed on TOTPs.:stonk
> Thank god they didn't show it


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'm am going to make SO MANY new Broner faces just from that vid alone.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

No video remains. All copies destroyed. Hamed rapped on Top Of the Pops at his peak and it was utter torture lol

Gaz might have been a witness too:yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> No video remains. All copies destroyed. Hamed rapped on Top Of the Pops at his peak and it was utter torture lol
> 
> Gaz might have been a witness too:yep


I was just looking for that!

Shieeet Berto goes into the ring at 160?

I love that HBO add that stat in.

This is a middleweight vs a light middleweight if it was a few decades ago.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

That is some facial hair in that Guerrero corner


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Berto Broner!!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Looks like Adrien Berto in the ring.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Berto LOL!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Berto swag-jacking Broner here, even using the JAB & BARK!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Great left hand by Guerrero really rocked Berto. The KD looked a bit messy, will have to see a replay but well played by Guerrero. He's stronger than I thought.

10-8 Guerrero


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Berto down again!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Berto getting smashed to bits and needs a hail mary.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Guerrero is a right dirty cunt.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Another 10-8 to Guerrero so 20-16.

Berto still thinks it's a good idea to be Adrien Berto but it's really not working for him. He really can't deal with that left hand coming in when he's in Broner mode. Really needs to change things up here.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Just realised I've been posting my rbr shit in the wrong thread. Was wondering why no-one else was in the rbr! Moved posts here now...that's embarrassing...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Guerrero is a right dirty cunt.


Yeah, loads of holding and grabbing and shit. Filth, the ref seems a bit inept with that stuff.

Still that's the ref's problem, not Guerrero's.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Just realised I've been posting my rbr shit in the wrong thread. Was wondering why no-one else was in the rbr! Moved posts here now...that's embarrassing...


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Shit chin + Shin defense - steroids = andre berto.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Guerrero's tactics aren't all that pretty but he's always trying to work in some capacity as far as I can see, lot of mauling but he's trying to keep at least one hand free to go to work with. Berto is engaging in a lot of the holding just because he wants this at mid-range.



Lunny said:


> :lol: Just realised I've been posting my rbr shit in the wrong thread. Was wondering why no-one else was in the rbr! Moved posts here now...that's embarrassing...


:lol: Was wondering where those posts came from.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Not liking this ref at all.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Berto always reminds me of a Battletoad. I'm not sure why, I think its his build.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like the Hatton fight now. Guerrero is bonkers. He shows a fine jab at lighter weights then goes to the trenches when he moves up.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Berto always reminds me of a Battletoad. I'm not sure why, I think its his build.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

this is a fun fight


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Guerrero has cheen


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Great round 7 so far!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh man Round of the Year.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Great round

I told y'all Guerrero would beat Berto, He's awful


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Guerrero treating Berto's body like a heavy bag.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Lampley/HBO are worse than Sky's commentary for talking bias bullshit about their fighters.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Both guys a freakin mess!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Both guys a freakin mess!


This is brutal. Imagine this being 15 rounds!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> This is brutal. Imagine this being 15 rounds!


I said that before Lampley. Swagjacking cunt.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> This is brutal. Imagine this being 15 rounds!


One of those fights that put miles on the clock for both guys but hey we win!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

pop that chin hard lol


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Berto's got to know he needs the knockout here. Gonna be war this 12th


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight. Props to both warriors.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Guerrero completely ignoring the bell. :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wasn't really scoring but i think 116-110 is cool.

mad fight that was.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Max impartial as ever


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Max impartial as ever


:lol: Ref was shit to be fair.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Guerrero had to ruin it there. I LOVE YOU JESUS!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Ref was shit to be fair.


Shit but not the difference in the fight:yep


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck berto moaning about the ref and not giving guerrero any credit. Guerrero was right to call him up on it prick


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Shit but not the difference in the fight:yep


I don't know about that. I think with a different ref we'd have had a very different fight. There were rounds where most of the action was wrestling, most refs would split that stuff as soon as there's holding. Not saying that's right or wrong, just that the type of ref in that fight would have made a big difference.

Though I suppose you can't complain too much about the ref as it was a GREAT fight and a different ref wouldn't have allowed it.



Barlivia said:


> Fuck berto moaning about the ref and not giving guerrero any credit. Guerrero was right to call him up on it prick


 Guerrero was pretty dirty in his tactics and it's the ref's job to sort that. I can fully see why he'd be pissed off.

Though I give mad props to Guerrero, he really impressed me tonight, was far stronger than I thought.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@Lunny. I didn't really think Berto made an effort to keep the distance though. He didn't move around or try and push Guerrrero off. He seemed happy to take a breather inside and hope his uppercuts would do the trick imo.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> @Lunny. I didn't really think Berto made an effort to keep the distance though. He didn't move around or try and push Guerrrero off. He seemed happy to take a breather inside and hope his uppercuts would do the trick imo.


Yeah that's true, I kept wondering why he didn't try and move around the ring a bit.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Yeah that's true, I kept wondering why he didn't try and move around the ring a bit.


All the roids have restricted his movement. Plus Berto seems to have a reputation as a boxer because he has fast hands, but really he's a gunslinger.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny, I agree with the "no right or wrong" part but, to me, how last nights fight was fought is very much part of the art of boxing. I'm glad the ref left it alone while both fighters were trying to work inside.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Really enjoyed the boxing last night, Berto/Geurrero was fun, so was the Hatton card.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, considering I wasn't going to pay for the Hatton card or stay up for the Berto fight I had an enjoyable night.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't get the calls for the ref to put a stop to the holding, majority of the time both fighters had at least 1 hand free and they were always working. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn Spot on.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Richard Schaefer still trying to sell a Hatton/Malignaggi rematch atsch


Fucking clown. :-(


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Not seen Berto - Guerrero. I wasn't too surprised that Ghost won on points, but I'm very surprised he seemed trout muscle and out fight Berto. I did not expect that in the slightest. Will watch later


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Guerrero/Berto was a great fight. Definitely worth a watch if you haven't seen it. Berto really needs to work on his inside game. Ortiz and now Guerrero were basically able to just outwork him.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

That's both fights that he's had up at WW Guerrero has went to an inside war. It's hard to believe it's the same guy who dissected Katsidis with such precision. He said he did it last night because of Berto's fast hands but he done the same with Aydin and he's slow as hell. I think he's going to make an excuse for trench warfare regardless and I'm not complaining either:yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Only one man won the EVT lastnight, and that was this guy;


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Only one man won the EVT lastnight, and that was this guy;


Paul Dempsey's good. But he's never fully recovered from this EVT loss to Chris Eubank.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Lunny, I agree with the "no right or wrong" part but, to me, how last nights fight was fought is very much part of the art of boxing. I'm glad the ref left it alone while both fighters were trying to work inside.


I sort of agree but at the same time he let Guerrero get away with a lot. Particularly in the first half of the fight Guerrero was holding his head and hitting him and stuff like that on a constant.

Great fight but I can understand why Berto was frustrated.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Ref was weak, if he thought they were holding then he should have taken further action than just separating them, then just separate them again 5 seconds later, "stop doing that", rinse and repeat. The old cunt didn't even have it in him to get Guerrero off of Berto after the bell.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I sort of agree but at the same time he let Guerrero get away with a lot. Particularly in the first half of the fight Guerrero was holding his head and hitting him and stuff like that on a constant.
> 
> Great fight but I can understand why Berto was frustrated.


Yeah personally I'm somewhere in the middle. I have no issue with mauling on the inside if a dude has one hand free and is working with it, 'tis why I never get people who whinged so much about Andre Ward doing that. You're right about Guerrero holding behind Berto's head with his right hand and punching with his left though, the only issue I had really, that ain't cool.

With that said I actually think Berto initiated a lot of the clinches himself due to the fact he really isn't much of an inside fighter, he should work on not being so one-dimensional as opposed to complaining about being out-hustled by a more versatile opponent in my opinion.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah personally I'm somewhere in the middle. I have no issue with mauling on the inside if a dude has one hand free and is working with it, 'tis why I never get people who whinged so much about Andre Ward doing that. You're right about Guerrero holding behind Berto's head with his right hand and punching with his left though, the only issue I had really, that ain't cool.
> 
> With that said I actually think Berto initiated a lot of the clinches himself due to the fact he really isn't much of an inside fighter, he should work on not being so one-dimensional as opposed to complaining about being out-hustled by a more versatile opponent in my opinion.


Yeah I'd say I'm somewhere in the middle too, just playing devil's advocate really. Not too sure on Berto initiating a lot of the clinches though. Guerrero was coming in and just leaning on his with his body, sort of smothering him. Rubbing his nipples up on his face type deal, leaving Berto with nowhere else to put his hands. Then he'd quickly jump out throw some punches and then rub his nips back in Berto's face.

Though as you said, that's something that Berto needs to work on. He let Guerrero do that and had no answer to it. It's definitely Berto's inadequacies on the inside and his inability to make himself some space that fucked it up for him.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Yeah I'd say I'm somewhere in the middle too, just playing devil's advocate really. Not too sure on Berto initiating a lot of the clinches though. Guerrero was coming in and just leaning on his with his body, sort of smothering him. Rubbing his nipples up on his face type deal, leaving Berto with nowhere else to put his hands. Then he'd quickly jump out throw some punches and then rub his nips back in Berto's face.
> 
> Though as you said, that's something that Berto needs to work on. He let Guerrero do that and had no answer to it. It's definitely Berto's inadequacies on the inside and his inability to make himself some space that fucked it up for him.


There were times wherein Berto avoided the nips though, on occasion he'd roll a bit and respond with an uppercut but the issue is that those moments were sporadic. Like if Berto had some nous on the inside he'd have been able to utilise his own physical strength to good effect, positioned himself to get his own work in and not allowed himself to routinely get pushed back on the ropes.

As it stands he was squaring up and allowing Guerrero to tie him up before then freeing up his left and getting some work in, which would lead to Berto holding with both arms as he was unable to really respond accordingly a lot of the time due to his poor positioning. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> There were times wherein Berto avoided the nips though, on occasion he'd roll a bit and respond with an uppercut but the issue is that those moments were sporadic. Like if Berto had some nous on the inside he'd have been able to utilise his own physical strength to good effect, positioned himself to get his own work in and not allowed himself to routinely get pushed back on the ropes.
> 
> As it stands he was squaring up and allowing Guerrero to tie him up before then freeing up his left and getting some work in, which would lead to Berto holding with both arms as he was unable to really respond accordingly a lot of the time due to his poor positioning. Rinse. Repeat.


Very true, nice breakdown


----------

